# pics from my northern az trip



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn that looks fun.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

during the hike again









the other side of the bowl









it was really hard to not drop in and keep hiking to the better lines...









not bad for a phone camera









me.









looking towards the highest peak in az









the highest toilet in az. i really needed to use it too, and it wasnt really anything i could take care of in the trees, so when they told me it was a "summer bathroom" i strapped up quick and headed for the base asap









top of agassiz









clouds in the bowl


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

the mecca









my tracks coming down from the peak









i was about to sneeze









outside my friend Allie's dorm in flagstaff


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Cool pictures, not bad for a phone. The conditions looked great, I have ever been in AZ riding maybe next season. But I have to hit Utah first before I try any other state.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks man these pics give me hope... lol my aunt lives in sierra vista... about how far is that from flagstaff? :dunno:


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

probably like 5 or 6 hours


----------

